# Where are you going on holiday this year????



## Smiffy (May 17, 2016)

Have mine sorted, and it can't come quick enough.
Heading over to France on 2nd July for 2 weeks.
Staying here....
http://www.theretreatlake.com/

My daughter Lydia, her boyfriend Tom and my Son Harry are coming with us for the 1st week, 2nd week just me and the missus.
Beautiful place, Gite is absolutely gorgeous and the fishing in the lake is first class.
Will fish early in the mornings and late into the night, might even do a couple of "all nighters" and enjoy the odd BBQ during the day, glass of vino, explore the local countryside, that sort of thing.
It's Lydia's birthday while we are over there, so a nice party planned for 4th July.
I've been working bloody hard this year, all sales records broken and not very many days off.
Desperately in need of a holiday.....


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2016)

Bacton in Norfolk, we always rent a seafront cottage in a smaller quiet spot of the country with dog friendly beaches and just enjoy walks away from all the hustle & bustle and switch off, we can drive to the bigger area's like Cromer & Great Yarmouth for a day but it's nice to always retreat to a bit of solitude.  Just Friday to Friday (8 days) is enough for us in late June, hopefully the weather will be kind :mmm:


----------



## Slab (May 17, 2016)

Nowhere, stuck at home 

Hope you guys have fun though


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 17, 2016)

Lanzarote for 1 wk in June.
Mexico in Sept for 2wk.


----------



## SteveJay (May 17, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Have mine sorted, and it can't come quick enough.
Heading over to France on 2nd July for 2 weeks.
Staying here....
http://www.theretreatlake.com/

My daughter Lydia, her boyfriend Tom and my Son Harry are coming with us for the 1st week, 2nd week just me and the missus.
Beautiful place, Gite is absolutely gorgeous and the fishing in the lake is first class.
Will fish early in the mornings and late into the night, might even do a couple of "all nighters" and enjoy the odd BBQ during the day, glass of vino, explore the local countryside, that sort of thing.
It's Lydia's birthday while we are over there, so a nice party planned for 4th July.
I've been working bloody hard this year, all sales records broken and not very many days off.
Desperately in need of a holiday.....
		
Click to expand...

As a fellow angler, albeit one for whom golf has taken priority in the last year or so, that looks lovely. Always fancied France and combining fishing with a family holiday looks like offering the best of both worlds......hope you bank some biggies!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2016)

SteveJay said:



			As a fellow angler, albeit one for whom golf has taken priority in the last year or so, that looks lovely. Always fancied France and combining fishing with a family holiday looks like offering the best of both worlds......hope you bank some biggies!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Exclusive use of the lake too!!
Went last year, the whole set up is superb.


----------



## chrisd (May 17, 2016)

Dunno Rob, I hope I'm ok to fly after the eye surgery. Off to the Isle of Whight for a few days this week as we've just had my sons wedding and are knackered (and penniless! But it was a grand bash!


----------



## Tongo (May 17, 2016)

Lake Como on the 4th June!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 17, 2016)

Cottage near Plocton early Sept, that was the place that recorded the warmest temp in the UK this year at 80 degrees last week.


----------



## Captainron (May 17, 2016)

Ireland for 2 weeks in the summer. Seeing friends in Kerry for a week and then up to the north to see the wife's family for the second week.

Morocco in October and maybe South Africa for a week but I've got to get that past management


----------



## Tongo (May 17, 2016)

Captainron said:



			Ireland for 2 weeks in the summer. *Seeing friends in Kerry *for a week and then up to the north to see the wife's family for the second week.

Morocco in October and maybe South Africa for a week but I've got to get that past management
		
Click to expand...

County Kerry is fabulous. Me and the mrs honeymooned there. Loved it and would return in a heartbeat but the mrs was put off by the changeable weather! The Dingle peninsula is simply majestic and well worth a visit.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2016)

Series of short breaks and long weekends this year. Lincoln for four days next in June and then down to Bath for three days in August and finished with five days in Norfolk in September


----------



## pokerjoke (May 17, 2016)

Going to Adeje in about 2 hours time and the weather is set fair.

Yours sounds good mate hope you have a cracking time,tight lines.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (May 17, 2016)

Budapest for four days drinking in June. 

Hardelot for four days golf in September.

Myrtle Beach for two weeks golf in October.

I might squeeze some work in between holidays


----------



## User62651 (May 17, 2016)

Doesn't sound like recession and austerity mean much to many on here! Must be in the wrong line of work - Well jel:angry:

I'm going to north Wales...again.... in August and staying at the inlaws/brother in laws.........not too happy, they've got 4 little uns so on top of my 2 it'll be fun but not very restful, hopefully some bass around as I'll need to escape with a fishing rod as I can't golf (which is too expensive anyway):mmm:

Went to Austria in Feb skiing and that's 'my holiday' for the next 5 years it seems! Mrs hates flying.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 17, 2016)

Off for our annual pilgrimage to Japan at the end of June. I'm there for two weeks, Mrs Wedge and the boy will be there for a month. Have 4 friends flying in to join us for the second week, no golf this year but a lot of Aikido training, a bit of sightseeing, great food and a lot of beer. Also have a boys trip returning to Amendoeira for three nights in September for golf and beer.


----------



## upsidedown (May 17, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Lake Como on the 4th June!
		
Click to expand...

Lake Como from June 20th for 3 days, Lake Garda 2 days, Venice 2 days and Milan one day


----------



## Duckster (May 17, 2016)

Week in St Andrews at end of July.  Me, Mrs, 5 month old, plus sister, bro-in-law & nephew for mine and bro-in-law's 40th.  Plus my parents will come up Wed-Sat as we've got a 4 bed house for the week.

Day after we get home is my baby girls christening.

Week off to recover from that, prob at the in-laws caravan in Winsford.


----------



## irip (May 17, 2016)

No Big holiday for me this year but eight golf trips booked (1 already done), mostly little 2 or 3 day breaks, nowhere fantastic just good company and a few beers (with the execption of Forest Pines)


----------



## Spear-Chucker (May 17, 2016)

A week in Cornwall during the early summer body boarding, exploring and generally amusing ourselves and will then grab the tent and head up to North Norfolk for a couple of long weekends later on as it's on our doorstep. Even got a couple of nice days golf planned for the first time in years. Very fortunate all said.


----------



## GB72 (May 17, 2016)

Off to Mexico in a couple of weeks.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 17, 2016)

Off to Croatia in August for 9 days
7 days on an island called Brak near Split, then a couple of days in Split itself

Before that Scout Summer Camp near Totnes in Devon.
Praying for dry weather


----------



## Rooter (May 17, 2016)

See the folks for a week in South West France, few days in Cornwall for a wedding and thats it. too expensive when you need to buy 6 plane seats!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 17, 2016)

Going to Ireland and Centre Parks in Longleat


----------



## Fyldewhite (May 17, 2016)

A week in the Isle of Skye late August and then a couple of weeks later a week with our friends at their time share on the Costa Del Sol.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2016)

Cavtat near Dubrovnik, Croatia in August. Too hot then but we are tied with work / shutdown so we have no choice. First time to Croatia but everyone I know who has been has raved about it so I am hopeful it will be a good one.


----------



## Crazyface (May 17, 2016)

Golf trip (3 day) to West Yorkshire end of June.

2 weeks in America in September. 3 days in Brenham (County Fair) . Road Trip (as yet not specified) over to Memphis/Jackson ending up at Nashville for 7 days. Grand Ole Oprey on Saturday night, Tennesee Titans on Sunday afternoon and Dollywood trip one day. Museums , honkey tonk bars, for the rest of the time !!!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 17, 2016)

Already had a week in lanzarote and just booked a fortnight in Canada. Going to Vancouver and into the Rockies. Belated honeymoon, should be good!


----------



## adam6177 (May 17, 2016)

7th of July 2 weeks in Roquetas De mar in Almeria, Spain. Me, the wife and son and both sets of parents.  

Went to the same hotel last year and loved it.  Cant wait to go back.


----------



## Piece (May 17, 2016)

South coast, nr Hastings, in a country/beach park for week in half-term coming up (end of May).

Ten days in Lanzarote in Aug.


----------



## drewster (May 17, 2016)

Center Parcs at Whifnell Forest then hoping for some Winter Sun . Cape Verde looks like it's good value with good hotels .


----------



## Tongo (May 17, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Lake Como from June 20th for 3 days, Lake Garda 2 days, Venice 2 days and Milan one day 

Click to expand...

Where you staying on LC and LG?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 17, 2016)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Myrtle Beach for two weeks golf in October.
		
Click to expand...

Have you booked your golf yet?


----------



## Break90 (May 17, 2016)

Just come back from a 4 day boys golfing trip to Cascais, Portugal. 

Long weekend with the boys at Woodhall Spa in July. 

Off to Orlando with the mrs and the nipper for 23 days in August, can't wait (85 days to go........)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 17, 2016)

Southport for 3 days next week then a week in St Andrews in August for the Eden tournament and 2 weeks in South Africa in November.

Booked in to play Fancourt Links which is supposed to be awesome


----------



## Rooter (May 17, 2016)

Not a holiday, but much to Mrs R's disgust i have a work trip to Monaco for 3 days. My hotel overlooks the famous hairpin of the race track! (not going on GP weekend! though, same hotel is 6000 euros a night!!! as opposed to the 300 they have stung me for)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 17, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Not a holiday, but much to Mrs R's disgust i have a work trip to Monaco for 3 days. My hotel overlooks the famous hairpin of the race track! (not going on GP weekend! though, same hotel is 6000 euros a night!!! as opposed to the 300 they have stung me for)
		
Click to expand...

Are you in the Loews scooter? My stepfather stayed there on a business trip, said it cost him about 3 zillion of whatever the local currency was at the time for 4 whiskys


----------



## gripitripit (May 17, 2016)

Rented a villa in Lloret de Mar for a fortnight. Go on the 4th June.


----------



## Rooter (May 17, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Are you in the Loews scooter? My stepfather stayed there on a business trip, said it cost him about 3 zillion of whatever the local currency was at the time for 4 whiskys  

Click to expand...

No, I am staying here: http://www.fairmont.com/monte-carlo/media/photos/


----------



## TheDiablo (May 17, 2016)

South Africa and Seychelles on honeymoon! 

Then off to Portugal on a golf break in October.


----------



## Wayman (May 17, 2016)

Salou for a week in August

With the Mrs, 6 year old daughter and 11 month boyo (at the time) 

Will be fun as I hate flying


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 17, 2016)

Whitby for a whole week, can't wait! It's not till the end of the summer 

I have a fair few long weekends planned too which will help me wait.


----------



## 351DRIVER (May 17, 2016)

Pretty much on holiday year round

Probably come back to the UK in August at some point


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 17, 2016)

Fyldewhite said:



			A week in the Isle of Skye late August and then a couple of weeks later a week with our friends at their time share on the Costa Del Sol.
		
Click to expand...


Red Roof cafe in Glendale on Skye is a must. Our local spot for coffee and cake last year and it was superb.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 17, 2016)

Rooter said:



			No, I am staying here: http://www.fairmont.com/monte-carlo/media/photos/

Click to expand...

I wouldn't put up with that, can't you get the company to upgrade you to somewhere decent?  

You have rights you know!!


----------



## SaintHacker (May 17, 2016)

Sarigerme in Turkey for a week in July. Cannot come soon enough!


----------



## Tarkus1212 (May 17, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Have you booked your golf yet?
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the process right at this moment


----------



## Rooter (May 17, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I wouldn't put up with that, can't you get the company to upgrade you to somewhere decent?  

You have rights you know!!  

Click to expand...

Not when you pay for your flights, room, meals and expense it back, currently have about 6k on my credit card! I really should file an expenses claim!


----------



## Chisteve (May 17, 2016)

We are returning to Selva in the italian dolomites for a weeks walking in early July and have also booked Christmas week to the same Hotel, me for skiing and HID to relax


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 17, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Golf trip (3 day) to West Yorkshire end of June.

2 weeks in America in September. 3 days in Brenham (County Fair) .* Road Trip (as yet not specified) over to Memphis/Jackson ending up at Nashville for 7 days. Grand Ole Oprey on Saturday night,* Tennesee Titans on Sunday afternoon and Dollywood trip one day. Museums , honkey tonk bars, for the rest of the time !!!!


Click to expand...

Sounds familiar!  Grand Ole Opry (front row) and the Ryman Auditorium booked, we're adding New Orleans, need to sort out some tickets for Preservation Hall.



FairwayDodger said:



			Already had a week in lanzarote and just booked a fortnight in Canada. *Going to Vancouver and into the Rockies.* Belated honeymoon, should be good!
		
Click to expand...

Did that on the train, stunning scenery, enjoy.  Got any golf booked at Banff Springsâ€¦â€¦.?


----------



## MegaSteve (May 17, 2016)

As I was intending to retire this July, aside from a family week on a Sun holiday to Great Yarmouth, [already taken] I had no holiday plans... Employers have tabled a very enticing package to stay put for another year... So, until I make my mind up about that no real holiday plans... 

Herself however is busy enjoying spending the kids inheritance... Venice, San Francisco, Sicily and Santorini already this year...


----------



## upsidedown (May 17, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Where you staying on LC and LG?
		
Click to expand...

On the Gardone Riveria on LG and in Varesa for LC and other lakes


----------



## chrisd (May 17, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Already had a week in lanzarote and just booked a fortnight in Canada. Going to Vancouver and into the Rockies. Belated honeymoon, should be good!
		
Click to expand...

You'll love the Rockies Karen - the best holiday I've had is driving from Calgary to Vancouver and Whistler mmmmmmm!


----------



## PieMan (May 17, 2016)

3 week tour of Devon and Cornwall in our camper with the wife, kids and puppy! Will probably take the clubs with me as I might be booking us in to sites that are close to some of the best links golfing the SW has to offer.............. !!!

Koh Samui and Bangkok next Easter though!!!


----------



## stokie_93 (May 17, 2016)

Heading out to Orlando end of August for 2 weeks - hoping to squeeze in some golf!

Then going on a short break to Budapest for the missus' 21st in October!


----------



## gripitripit (May 17, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Sarigerme in Turkey for a week in July. Cannot come soon enough!
		
Click to expand...

Are you going the holiday village?


----------



## SaintHacker (May 17, 2016)

gripitripit said:



			Are you going the holiday village?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Have you been? Looks pretty decent on tripadvisor.


----------



## Hobbit (May 17, 2016)

Hopefully the last week of June, first week of July in Spain to pick up the keys for the villa...:whoo:unfortunately there'll be a bit of decorating to do but I'll try and cope.

Then back across to Portugal and Spain for the first two weeks of Sept...:whoo:

And across again at the end of the year...:thup:


----------



## Beezerk (May 17, 2016)

Skeggy.


----------



## Crow (May 17, 2016)

Going across the sea for a change this year. 

A week in Anglesey.


----------



## Dellboy (May 17, 2016)

Coral Bay, Cyprus for 21 nights on the 23rd of June and hopefully come home to a Europe free UK


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 17, 2016)

Narberth in Wales in less than 2 weeks.Will have a knock or two at Tenby GC. Then off to Majorca in the summer.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 17, 2016)

chrisd said:



			You'll love the Rockies Karen - the best holiday I've had is driving from Calgary to Vancouver and Whistler mmmmmmm!
		
Click to expand...

We're flying from Vancouver to Calgary but driving up to Jasper from there.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 17, 2016)

Bude camping for a week in August  then a week in Tenerife in October.

I love Cornwall it's a beautiful part of the world.


----------



## Wilson (May 17, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Bude camping for a week in August  then a week in Tenerife in October.

I love Cornwall it's a beautiful part of the world.
		
Click to expand...

I've just booked a week in a cottage, 5 mins outside Bude, in September - have you played Bude golf course?


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 17, 2016)

Fish said:



			Bacton in Norfolk, we always rent a seafront cottage in a smaller quiet spot of the country with dog friendly beaches and just enjoy walks away from all the hustle & bustle and switch off, we can drive to the bigger area's like Cromer & Great Yarmouth for a day but it's nice to always retreat to a bit of solitude.  Just Friday to Friday (8 days) is enough for us in late June, hopefully the weather will be kind :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

When are you down in Bacton? If I'm onshore and you bring your clubs I could probably get you a game at either Cromer or Great Yarmouth and Caister depending on who I know that is available that week. Offer is open to anyone that is visiting Norfolk or Suffolk, especially during the school summer holidays when I will almost certainly be at home.

As for holidays, we have several long weekends and a couple of weeks away booked in our new to us caravan - yes Mrs Colch got her own way and we now own a caravan - but the big one is a family ski trip to Tignes for Xmas this year. Sixteen of us renting a catered chalet for a week to celebrate my Aunt's 70th birthday.


----------



## gripitripit (May 18, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Yep. Have you been? Looks pretty decent on tripadvisor.
		
Click to expand...

I was there in 2005 when it just opened. Was excellent then so hopefully has not gone downhill.


----------



## Lambchops (May 18, 2016)

Just got back from Sardinia last night - fantastic place and may go again later in the year, got a week in Croatia next month as well


----------



## jdpjamesp (May 18, 2016)

What the heck's a holiday?! 
We're going nowhere due to moving house. Although wife and kids might well go to Cornwall to the in-laws for a week or two in the summer meaning I'm free to do my thing when I'm not working.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 18, 2016)

no such thing as a holiday here ,having been off work since august with an injury .
 i have now had to give up my job as will no longer be able to continue to do it as my leg [knee] will not take the strain. i have been told by the surgeon that i will need a non manual job now .
 holidays are not on my agenda at the moment.


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2016)

Lambchops said:



			Just got back from Sardinia last night - fantastic place and may go again later in the year, got a week in Croatia next month as well
		
Click to expand...

Always fancied Sardinia.
Any tips?


----------



## jdpjamesp (May 18, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			no such thing as a holiday here ,having been off work since august with an injury .
 i have now had to give up my job as will no longer be able to continue to do it as my leg [knee] will not take the strain. i have been told by the surgeon that i will need a non manual job now .
 holidays are not on my agenda at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch. Sorry to hear that mate.


----------



## Fish (May 18, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Always fancied Sardinia.
Any tips?
		
Click to expand...

Sainsbury's, buy 2 get 1 free at the minute :smirk:


----------



## Matty6 (May 18, 2016)

Tresaith (West Wales) for a week in June and another week in October. Tuscany for a week in Sep for Mrs Matty's friends wedding! I'm then going out to Vegas in November for a week with work (well, 3 days work, 4 days playing!). Hoping to play some of the Vegas courses.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			Sainsbury's, buy 2 get 1 free at the minute :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

John West or their own cheap brand?


----------



## davidy233 (May 18, 2016)

Not going anywhere on holiday this year - staying at home and taking advantage of half price tee times on Carnoustie Championship instead ne:


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			Sainsbury's, buy 2 get 1 free at the minute :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

What, chicken wings?


----------



## Snelly (May 18, 2016)

Currently in California then in NYC from tomorrow to Monday.  August - Ibiza for two weeks.


----------



## Val (May 18, 2016)

Las Vegas next week
NYC in August
Miami, Orlando (Streamsong  ), San Diego in Sept/Oct


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 18, 2016)

5 nights Portugal (Evora and Lisbon) in August; 15 nights Rajasthan November, it's our 25th this year...somehow...so pushing the boat out a bit.


----------



## Lambchops (May 19, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Always fancied Sardinia.
Any tips?
		
Click to expand...

Aye, remortgage first  fantastic place - beaches, food, wine all lovely. We will go back later in the year I think and rent a car and explore the island more than we did - we were only there for 4 days this time so spent most of it on the beach with the little'un and wandering round the old town of Alghero


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 19, 2016)

Northumberland for a week in July.

Might go back to Oban then to Barra and South Uist in September dependant on the weather, if I am just going to be smothered in midges then I may not bother.


----------

